# Flat battery staying flat.



## whatalotigot (13/11/14)

Howsit guys,

My friend has a 18650 efest 35A which he is constantly running flat and re-charging. Basically Draining it 100%.

This isnt my problem but seeming iv had to lend a battery to him now I guess it is.

Can draining the battery flat most times kill the battery?? He put it in for charge and the light is still RED RED RED. it doesnt seem to be coming back to life. This battery is about a month old or so. So it hasnt reached its 500 cycles yet.

I personally drain to 3.4 - 3.6v then recharge and use my spare.
Is this the correct method aswell?


----------



## capetocuba (13/11/14)

Here's a link on different brand IMR batteries. On this page they recommend not letting the battery go below 2.5V

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...-IMR18350-IMR18490-IMR18650-IMR26500-*Part-2*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## drew (13/11/14)

Draining a li-ion below 2.5V definitely damages the cell and if you are able to revive it. it most likely won't hold a full charge anymore. It isn't charging because most li-ion chargers require the cell to have a remaining voltage of around 2.2V or it won't turn on.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (13/11/14)

Yup, he killed it. Throw it away. It's useless now. Educate your friend


----------



## whatalotigot (13/11/14)

Yeah man, I told him multiple times, along with a few of my friends and VapeMOB telling him after he asked. and still.  but you guys have to meet him you will understand my frustration. He managed to revive it but it seems pretty pup. Thanks for the help I have showed him the article maybe now it will penetrate that thick round thing on his shoulders. 

I was very hesitant to lend my own battery for fear he drains mine aswell But my baby's home now safe and 
sound never to go below 3v. 

Thanks for the help guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/14)

Below 3.5 - 3.4v the vape goes horrible anyways, so why would anyone vape at 2v and below?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (15/11/14)

Furthermore, draining it below 2.5V causes copper plating inside the battery - which can and will cause short circuits - so tell your friend to take some reference photos of his face for when the plastic surgeons have to rebuild his lips, tongue and cheeks.

EDIT: Here you go, show him this will happen and he won't be able to stop it, because the shorting is happening inside the battery.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/14)

Exactly that @Derick, but in a mod it gets really interesting since the built up gasses has to break through a stainless steel, copper or allu casing. So you end up with all those lovely metal fragments shooting in every direction with artery piercing force.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## b1scu17 (15/11/14)

Lots of useful info here as well http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/how_to_charge_when_to_charge_table


----------



## DoubleD (15/11/14)

Found this interesting, I suppose any charger that has a trickle charge feature will work. There is also a video showing the same process to revive cell phone batteries


----------



## johan (16/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Found this interesting, I suppose any charger that has a trickle charge feature will work. There is also a video showing the same process to revive cell phone batteries




Revived a couple of batteries that way, but they are totally useless for vaping; as the chemistry in the battery is already damaged beyond repair.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## whatalotigot (17/11/14)

this is sure to scare the $h outta him, aswell as me. Safety first. Thanks for this awesome info. Very helpful!


----------

